# Chrome reflector or white reflector for HPS?



## omnigr33n (Nov 6, 2006)

I am about to buy a 400W HPS lighting system.  Now my only question is either get the one with the chrome reflector or the white one?  Im leaning towards the white one but I dont know.  I could use some experienced opinions.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 6, 2006)

I went and looked at mine. While the inside of my closet has mylar walls, my lighting has a white reflective shield. it is for both MH & HPS 400 watt.

Agro-Max "Cold fusion" inline air cooled lighting system
The Cold Fusion reflector is designed with cool temperatures in mind. When you attach a 6" inline fan to this reflector the glass stays cool to the touch!  Includes tempered glass, hangers, and 95% reflective pebbled interior. Value and functionality have finally met!


----------

